# Erste Hilfe ab 150



## Blizzfix (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab eine frage bez. erste hilfe:

bin jetzt bei 150/150 und hab mir im ah das erste hilfe handbuch für schweren seidenverband gekauft, welches ich erst ab 180 benutzen kann. war beim lehrer in if und sw, bei beiden konnte ich nichts mehr lernen, meine frage: 

wo kann ich mir den nächsten skill holen, damit ich bis 180 komme?

wär nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte^^

thx im voraus 
blizzfix


----------



## Ollimua (8. Dezember 2008)

Müsste es in den Düstermarschen geben das Buch. Theramore oder wie der Allystützpunkt dort heißt.


----------



## Maternus (8. Dezember 2008)

Erste Hilfe für Experten - Verbinden, aber richtig

Arathihochland - Burg Stromgarde

In Theramore steht der Lehrer für alles ab 225.


----------



## Primus Pilus (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Allianzler kaufen das Buch für Erste Hilfe 150-225 sowie das für den schweren Seidenstoffverband und den Magiestoffverband im sicheren Teil der Burg Stromgarde im Arathihochland bei einem Menschen-Mann - Hordler kaufen es im Brackenwall in den Düstermarschen bei einer Troll-Frau.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------

